# Zwei Router per Wlan verbinden



## Joel-92 (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich habe 2 Router bzw. Modems (Vodafone Easy Box 802 und Arcor-DSL Wlan-Modem 200). Das Gerät von Arcor ist ein Zyxel 660HW-T7c
Die Vodafone Easy Box 802 hängt am Internetanschluss. 

Ist es möglich, die zwei Geräte per Wlan miteinander verbinden, dass ich das Arcor Gerät wo anders in der Wohnung aufstellen kann und daran die Netzwerkbuchsen benutzen kann, um 4 PCs anzuschließen?

Wenn ja wie geht das und was muss man dafür einstellen? 

Danke.


----------



## broesel88 (9. Mai 2011)

Die Geräte müssen beide WDS unterstützen.

Das von Vodafone kann das, mit dem von Arcor/Zyxel gehts nicht.
Also wird das mit deinem vorhaben leider nix.


----------



## fadade (9. Mai 2011)

das was du meinst, ist die Accesspointfunktion.
Normalerweise funktioniert das mit so ziemlich allen Rourtern, da würd ich mal das Handbuch des entsprechenden zweiten Routers beschauen^^

@brösel: ich glaube, das geht auch ohne WDS, nur musst du dann halt mehr manuell machen ....


----------



## broesel88 (9. Mai 2011)

Wenn man den 2. Router als Repeater konfigurieren kann, würds auch gehen. Läuft effektiv dann auf dasselbe raus wie bei WDS. Das geht aber auch nicht beim Zyxel (lt. Google). Das Vodafone-Teil bietet meines Wissens nach nur WDS an.
Ein Accesspoint braucht strenggenommen auch ne Kabelverbindung zum Router wieder, Repeater wär der "richtigere" Ausdruck


----------



## Joel-92 (9. Mai 2011)

Also das Arcor/Zyxel hat nur eine sehr kurze Anleitung, in der sowas nicht drin steht. 

Das Vodafone Teil hat WDS und eine Repeater-Funktion.


----------



## broesel88 (10. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab ja selber so n Vodafone 802, hab aber bis jetzt nur WDS gefunden (nutze ich auch), aber noch keine Repeater-Funktion.
Und ich hab mich da schon öfters durchs komplette Menü geklickt (Allein bis mal das WDS lief so wie es sollte...). Also entweder bin ich blind oder...?? Also ich glaube nicht das ich das übersehen habe.


----------



## Joel-92 (10. Mai 2011)

WDS ist die Repeaterfunktion, siehe Seite 143 im Handbuch auf der CD. 

Die findest du im Routermenü unter "Daten" -> "Wireless" -> "WDS" -> Häkchen bei "Einschalten der WDS Funktionen"


----------



## broesel88 (10. Mai 2011)

Ja sicher, aber bei WDS müssen beide Geräte dieses unterstützen. Die Funktion verwende ich ja selbst. Nur der Zyxel kann das nicht, somit wirst du diese beiden Router nicht über WLAN verbinden können.

Ein reiner Repeater leitet das Signal doch einfach weiter, unabhängig von der Basis.
Insofern gibt es also noch diesen kleinen (in deinem Fall entscheidenden) Unterschied.


----------



## Desmodontidae (10. Mai 2011)

broesel88 schrieb:


> Ein reiner Repeater leitet das Signal doch einfach weiter, unabhängig von der Basis.
> Insofern gibt es also noch diesen kleinen (in deinem Fall entscheidenden) Unterschied.


 
Eigentlich nimmt ein Repeater das Signal der Basisstation auf und spannt eine weitere Funkzelle auf. Sieht man wunderbar, wenn ma danach die Frequenzen scant.  WDS alles gut und schön, aber es geht doch nicht über eine manuelle Konfiguration bspw. per D-LINK DAP-1353^^ Universal Repeating Funktion an, alles wird gut. WDS ist WEP/WPA auf Knopfdruck ... Nein warn Scherz^^

Oben wurde noch erwähnt, dass ein Access Point eine Kabelverbindung haben müsste?! Kommt darauf an ob der Access Point ein reiner AP ist oder auch als AP mit Repeaterfunktion arbeitet. Bspw. D-Links DWL Serie konnte das wunderbar nach nem Firmwareupdate. Den hab ich immer gerne benutzt um größere Flächen wie Gärten oder Terassen abzudecken. originale Antenne ab und entweder ne Richt oder Ungerichtete 6 - 10dbi Antenne dran. rockt! Heutzutage aber dann doch lieber die 300Mbit fähigen DAPs.


----------



## broesel88 (11. Mai 2011)

Ja ich meinte das ja auch so, dass es bei nem Repeater egal ist welches Gerät (Basis) die Signale aussendet, sie werden einfach "wiederholt".

Zu AP: du schreibst ja selber AP mit Repeaterfunktion, also effektiv dann nen Repeater(der netterweise mit LAN-Anschluss ausgestattet ist). Oder ist das dann wieder nen AP??  Naja auf jeden Fall hatte ich das so als Definition in Erinnerung: AP mit Kabel zur Basis/ Repeater braucht nur Strom 

Jedenfalls ist bei dem Teil von Vodafone keine Funktion außer WDS mit der Orginal-Firmware verfügbar (gibt glaube ich auch keine Alternative, hatte irgendwann mal danach gesucht)

Ums mal auf den Punkt zu bringen:
Die beiden vorhandenen Router sind nicht per WLAN zu verbinden!


----------



## Desmodontidae (11. Mai 2011)

broesel88 schrieb:


> Ja ich meinte das ja auch so, dass es bei nem Repeater egal ist welches Gerät (Basis) die Signale aussendet, sie werden einfach "wiederholt".
> 
> Zu AP: du schreibst ja selber AP mit Repeaterfunktion, also effektiv dann nen Repeater(der netterweise mit LAN-Anschluss ausgestattet ist). Oder ist das dann wieder nen AP?? Naja auf jeden Fall hatte ich das so als Definition in Erinnerung: AP mit Kabel zur Basis/ Repeater braucht nur Strom
> 
> ...


----------

